# How to lay down concrete path on a slope



## PDubs (Jan 25, 2009)

Ultimate goal is to lay down some stone work for this path to the back yard. I basically need to connect from the last concrete stair to the edge of the grass. It's on a slight, perpendicular slope and will be curved on both sides. This area is free from any direct weather as it is completely covered and would become part of the downstairs patio area. I've included a 5minute paint creation as a top-down view looking from the last step.

- Do I have to connect the pathway to the concrete stairs with rebar?
- Do I even need a concrete underlayment/pad? The dogs keep tracking in dirt from this area so just laying down large stone will not work
- Any tips to make it close to even with the grass to reduce toe stubbing?

Trying to do this relatively cheap and incorporating some stone work from the patio/stairs to the grass.


----------



## Tatertot (Jan 7, 2012)

As long as it doesn't pitch towards the house you will be fine... The concrete will end up mostly level unless you purposely add a slope.

No rebar.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

PDubs said:


> Ultimate goal is to lay down some stone work for this path to the back yard. I basically need to connect from the last concrete stair to the edge of the grass. It's on a slight, perpendicular slope and will be curved on both sides. This area is free from any direct weather as it is completely covered and would become part of the downstairs patio area. I've included a 5minute paint creation as a top-down view looking from the last step.
> 
> - Do I have to connect the pathway to the concrete stairs with rebar?
> No....unless it's important to have a tight joint
> ...


Pdub... This is so vague/general...?????.... just look up stone sidewalk on google.


----------



## PDubs (Jan 25, 2009)

Slope pitches away from the house. In the image, the house is on the left side

I didn't mean to make it so vague. The area captured below currently just has dirt where previously we had little pebbles thrown down. Now the pebbles have moved around exposing the original dirt. In the morning when the grass is wet, the dogs will walk from the grass, into the highlighted area in red, and then up the stairs to the patio and into the house. They have their own mud room but over time, the dirt from their wet paws accumulate in the mud room. We already do the towel thing and I'm honestly tired of doing it multiple times a day for the past two years.

Everything I Google for this type of setup has indicated a pad is needed to keep things level and the only option if I did not want to use dirt or crushed granite as a filler/leveler. Maybe another option is a paver stone walkway with multiple landings instead of a pad?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you mean the pebbles moved around as in they sunk into the dirt. If thats the case the cheapest fix for you would to be lay down some thick landscape fabric first. 
Then add what ever material you choose..pea gravel, river rock, patio pavers ect.

The fabric will keep the rocks from sinking in as well as stop the backsplash of mud up onto the stone, keeping it clean. 
Plus its a lot easier to get rid of this path, should you choose, then a thick concrete slab


----------



## PDubs (Jan 25, 2009)

The pebbles have been kicked around so much that they have essentially moved further down the slope to where there is now just some pebbles but mostly dirt. The base is packed caliche so they don't sink, they just move around and are impossible to keep in place.


----------

